# Have an idea for your town flag yet?



## Schim (Mar 27, 2013)

Just going to leave it at default? Maybe you have a go-to flag design you've always used or maybe you want to start from scratch. Will you have something original or maybe a logo/character from something you love?


----------



## Zen (Mar 27, 2013)

I redid the same town flag I had from WW -- Link, the Hero of Time.


----------



## Schim (Mar 28, 2013)

Zen said:


> I redid the same town flag I had from WW -- Link, the Hero of Time.



Sprite style?


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm doing a coat of arms theme with a rose at the center, and I already have the image I'll use. I'll share this link with you to another thread---- it has a link to a website where you can turn images into patterns for NL. Maybe you can find it useful. 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64437-NL-Image-Pattern-Converter!


----------



## Schim (Mar 28, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> I'm doing a coat of arms theme with a rose at the center, and I already have the image I'll use. I'll share this link with you to another thread---- it has a link to a website where you can turn images into patterns for NL. Maybe you can find it useful.
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64437-NL-Image-Pattern-Converter!



I'd definitely like to use it for stuff for the "base" and then edit it to clean it up. Sometimes things come out no so crisp due to shading and stuff.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 28, 2013)

Rainbow flag for me.


----------



## Jake (Mar 28, 2013)

I honestly don't have a clue

tbh I never really changed the town flag...

In WW it remained default until like mid 2009 when I found a Pikachu pattern on CF which I copied to WW.
Then I don't think I ever changed my CF town flag.....


I'd like to change it in this game though, but I have no idea. Maybe i'll make it be a Pokemon sprite or something idno


----------



## oath2order (Mar 28, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I honestly don't have a clue
> 
> tbh I never really changed the town flag...
> 
> ...



You should definitely change it since you never have before. It'll be turning over a new leaf for your town.

get it


----------



## Peachk33n (Mar 28, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Rainbow flag for me.



I might do that!

But my AC town is going to be "ToadTown" so I might make a Peach's Castle flag ^-^


----------



## Dizzard (Mar 28, 2013)

It'll probably be some random design that happens to look nice.

The only thing is I'll probably want it to look like an actual country/town flag and not just some characters head.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 28, 2013)

I copied a Kirby lightsaber pattern and used that as my flag in WW. Don't know about this game.


----------



## Zen (Mar 28, 2013)

Schim said:


> Sprite style?



Indeed  Or are you looking for the pattern? xD


----------



## Anna (Mar 28, 2013)

Some sort of Disney design


----------



## Joey (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't know yet and I never changed it in the other games but I will in NL.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Mar 28, 2013)

I usually keep the original and change the colours to suit the season. I've not idea what to do this time. I feel like it should be something different so I'll start thinking!


----------



## DavidR (Mar 28, 2013)

Probably some form of the U.S. flag! Maybe original colonial flag! Not sure yet!


----------



## SodaDog (Mar 28, 2013)

it will be based off the british flag.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 28, 2013)

My town's name is going to be Moonvale, so I'm planning on the center of my flag being a pretty crescent moon. I might try to work in my town fruit as well. Unless they're pears. I'm not resetting even if I get pears but PEARS AREN'T GONNA BE ON MY FLAG.

The background might be an attempt at a pretty, very late sunset sky when the colors are mainly blues and purples with the faintest bits of pink left over.

I'm still thinking about it. The moon is a must though. Now I just have to decide if the crescent will be facing the side like it's usually depicted or if I'm going to draw the moon on it's 'back' with the cup facing upwards.


----------



## Haihappen (Mar 28, 2013)

Probably something like this:







... or more likely this:






Maybe even another One Piece Jolly Roger... not sure yet.


----------



## Dustbunnii (Mar 28, 2013)

About a month ago I actually came up with a flag design that I really like for my town RainWood, and I think I'll use it again 

It's just an umbrella laying in a puddle with raindrops coming down, and it says Rain Wood on it. I like it quite a lot.


----------



## dexterminate88 (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't typically do/care about own flags but I decided I wanted to try to make a pattern for one in new leaf. I'm gonna make mine a TARDIS as my town will have a slight doctor who reference/theme in it. Nothing all-out, just a few things here and there =)


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 28, 2013)

I want something that captures the essence of the town while also having something that shows my tastes and favorite colors.


----------



## ACking (Mar 28, 2013)

Probably Japanese flag, since I'm going for a Japanese theme.


----------



## comic321 (Mar 28, 2013)

a ring from the sonic games


----------



## tsukune_713 (Mar 28, 2013)

my town will be named shigure which means autumn rain so im going to do something with autumn leaves and rain XD


----------



## Bulbadragon (Mar 28, 2013)

I suck with making designs. I'm a little better with the DS because of the stylus, but still awful. So unless I find a really cool design from another town, I probably won't change it. I still don't know what I'm calling my town.


----------



## the_bria (Mar 28, 2013)

mine is gonna be doctor who related.  probably the T.A.R.D.I.S. 
i'm also *really* hoping i can change the color of the phone booth to blue


----------



## Pickles (Mar 28, 2013)

DavidR said:


> Probably some form of the U.S. flag! Maybe original colonial flag! Not sure yet!



Oh, I like that idea, David!! 

When my town was named PB&J (WHY, I do not know... LOL) I made a flag with a piece of bread smothered in peanut butter and grape jelly


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm going to do the emblem from House Targaryan from Game of Thrones, or rather I'm going to try to.  It seems like I'll have to do it a bit "dumbed down" if I want it to come out alright.  I may chose another house emblem from GoT.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 28, 2013)

Since my town will be named "Kismet" after my Dog, I will have a little curled up Shiba Inu dog or a smiley faced Shiba Inu. Background will be Pink, Purple, Blue after the bisexual pride flag. If I can I will make a little caption that says "Live and let live" or something along the lines of no judgement.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 28, 2013)

I've never put much effort into my town flag, but in NL I will, and I know just what it will be.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 28, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I've never put much effort into my town flag, but in NL I will, and I know just what it will be.


.... What will it be... o__o


----------



## Thunder (Mar 28, 2013)

Unless I think of anything else, my flag will probably be the cover of Coldplay's X&Y album.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Mar 28, 2013)

Im going to make a pattern with the G symbol for the GameCube. Made it in the GameCube version and I cant use it for any flags (besides the island which I dont see that much)


----------



## the Missaydes of Missy (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm into anime so I might do something like Soul Eater's symbol or Vampire Knight or something fun, depending what I choose to name it


----------



## Justin (Mar 28, 2013)

I have no idea really. I usually left my flag blank in the other games just because I've never been much of a pattern maker. Although, this time around I can just use a QR code from our Patterns board!


----------



## Lew (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm probably gonna have some sort of Mario and/or Luigi flag.


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 28, 2013)

A leaf with the word "Dilvil" on it.
Now I think that's going to be awesome for my town!


----------



## dexterminate88 (Mar 28, 2013)

the_bria said:


> mine is gonna be doctor who related.  probably the T.A.R.D.I.S.
> i'm also *really* hoping i can change the color of the phone booth to blue



Sadly it cannot be made blue. That was one of the first questions I asked about the game xD


----------



## MisterM (Mar 28, 2013)

Chances are I'm going to make my flag either the American Flag, the Irish Flag, the Swiss Flag, or the Christian Flag.


----------



## Mary (Mar 28, 2013)

Mine will be a falling star. Cheesy? Maybe. Fun? Of course.


----------



## Pokeking (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, in City Folk I currently have the same flag I used on a billboard I set up next to the train station in Population Growing. The flag I have in WW, is the same flag I once used in City Folk. I hear that the flag at the train station is always the same as town hall.

I was planning to have my City Folk flag hanging on the wall in one of my mayor's rooms and use another design for the town flag.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't really have an idea for a town flag just yet, but even if i do i kinda suck at designing.
But IF i do manage to make a nice flag, i will make an office in my house where i will hang the flag on the wall too


----------



## Haihappen (Mar 29, 2013)

Mary said:


> Mine will be a falling star. Cheesy? Maybe. Fun? Of course.



ooh do the ones from Howl's Moving Castle


----------



## Joey (Mar 29, 2013)

I might have the irish flag at the start but then I would think of something better.


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 29, 2013)

My town is called Sprout, so it will most definitely have a sprout in the middle.

I'm thinking about having the sprout be where the town tree would be, and I would have some of the villagers and I surrounding the little sprout. The drawing will be done somewhat childishly to ensure that it is a cute town. I will also try to incorporate my town fruit.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 29, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> .... What will it be... o__o



I can't reveal it until I put it in my town.


----------



## Zen (Mar 29, 2013)

dexterminate88 said:


> I don't typically do/care about own flags but I decided I wanted to try to make a pattern for one in new leaf. I'm gonna make mine a TARDIS as my town will have a slight doctor who reference/theme in it. Nothing all-out, just a few things here and there =)



In my town ID, i'm dressed as tennant


----------



## Bri (Mar 29, 2013)

For town names, I've got: Sunspire, Sunburst, and Moonfall.

I have flags for each. Sunspire's is a sun with a triangle in it, Suburst's is a sun in the corner with its rays spreading out, and Moonfall's is a crescent moon on the grass at night. lol

I need to think of more names and pick one...


----------



## taygo (Mar 29, 2013)

I found this on reddit. I want this as my flag. 


http://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/116fpy/tom_nook_for_change_pattern/


----------



## New leaf 180 (Mar 29, 2013)

I might create a heart flag to show others I really care about my town and the Beauty around it. Or whatever pop in mind.


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 29, 2013)

taygo said:


> I found this on reddit. I want this as my flag. View attachment 3152
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/116fpy/tom_nook_for_change_pattern/



hah!  this made me laugh!


----------



## taygo (Mar 29, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> hah!  this made me laugh!



I know right? It is perfect


----------



## the_bria (Mar 29, 2013)

dexterminate88 said:


> Sadly it cannot be made blue. That was one of the first questions I asked about the game xD



NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schim (Mar 29, 2013)

taygo said:


> I know right? It is perfect



It is perfect!

I can't wait to see all the cool and clever designs people will come up with.


----------



## HoennMaster (Mar 30, 2013)

Naming my town Konoha after Konoha in Naruto, so I'm going to use the Konoha symbol.

I'm going to make the symbol Green since Konoha roughly means leave, but I'm not sure about the background just yet.


----------



## aikatears (Mar 30, 2013)

I got this logo I made for my site that I going to see if I can make it a flag. going to use that pattern site cause I am not good at art.


----------



## Odette (Mar 30, 2013)

Hmm, I kinda want to design something with a fleur-de-lis pattern.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Mar 30, 2013)

I decided to make a town flag with my three favourite villagers(Biskit, Aurora and Melba) on it! In fact, i already made the design on Wild World!


----------



## Shiny Star (Mar 30, 2013)

I never have the default flag, it doesn't look nice in my opinion. I think I'll go with either the Triforce, a Fullmetal Alchemist character or the L letter from Death Note. I still haven't decided on a town name so who knows, maybe my flag will be based around that.

I plan on making my town quite decorative.


----------



## Sunny85 (Mar 30, 2013)

I think im gonna go with a poke ball flag


----------



## dexterminate88 (Mar 30, 2013)

Zen said:


> In my town ID, i'm dressed as tennant



That is awesome!! Do you have a picture of it? He is my favorite doctor. I hope I get the 3D glasses early on so I can play tenth dress up! Is there a fez in nl? I could play 11th dress up as well. I never make patterns but I plan to make some of their suits =)

I also want that big cube in my town, even though that was a rather odd episode. My town name is gonna be from an episode of 10th as well =)

IF *and its a big if* I decide to get a face cutout board I'll probably design it as a cyberman or somethin lol. I <3<3 Doctor Who

My town fruit is going to be very anti doctor though. I want apples or pears and it makes me sad they're anti doctor cause they're the only ones that I like the look of delicious. lol I'm ranting sorry.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Mar 31, 2013)

dexterminate88 said:


> That is awesome!! Do you have a picture of it? He is my favorite doctor. I hope I get the 3D glasses early on so I can play tenth dress up! Is there a fez in nl? I could play 11th dress up as well. I never make patterns but I plan to make some of their suits =)
> 
> I also want that big cube in my town, even though that was a rather odd episode. My town name is gonna be from an episode of 10th as well =)
> 
> ...


I have no idea what all this means...


----------



## the Missaydes of Missy (Mar 31, 2013)

K.K. Guitar said:


> I have no idea what all this means...



I'm so proud that you don't....


----------



## dexterminate88 (Mar 31, 2013)

K.K. Guitar said:


> I have no idea what all this means...



Then you are missing out.


----------



## ToastNinja (Mar 31, 2013)

For my first town flag I left it at default, my second was the triforce but this time I want to be a bit more creative. I still haven't decided and even when I have a idea I'm probably going to change my mind.


----------



## marierock13 (Mar 31, 2013)

Personally, I'm thinking diagonal pastel rainbow stripes. 

Honestly though, I'm prolly going to just write out the town name and dress it up with a frilly border and some bows. That's what I've been doing since Wild World, it's what I have in my JP town, and I may as well keep a good thing going.

~ Marie


----------



## Roguefae (Mar 31, 2013)

I may use the T.A.R.D.I.S. I think that would be fun. Or maybe the triforce, or the Batman symbol (town will be called Arkham) or heck, maybe I'll change it from time to time and use all of them.


----------



## Natalia's Leaves (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh, gosh, I haven't even thought of a town flag! I usually just keep the original, though, so no worries.


----------



## LovelyLor (Jun 4, 2013)

No clue! I want it to be cute and somewhat original. I don't want it to be from another game....except for maybe Katamari. Any ideas?


----------



## Pudge (Jun 4, 2013)

I might do a rainbow flag until I can think of something that will fit my town name better.


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 4, 2013)

This may be silly and dumb, but...

I plan on having my town flag look like a pair of shorts.

(Which will be kinda awkward once I unlock Club LOL...)


----------



## Pontus (Jun 4, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> This may be silly and dumb, but...
> 
> I plan on having my town flag look like a pair of shorts.
> 
> (Which will be kinda awkward once I unlock Club LOL...)



I was going to say that :I ...


----------



## selena98891 (Jun 4, 2013)

A MilkyWay Bar since my towns name is Milkyway


----------



## amped4jr88 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am not sure. I am trying to decide if I am going to make a separate themed town (True Blood or Walking Dead) or include those aspects in mine for the time being in which I will make an appropriate town flag. If I just do a normal town...I have no idea! lol


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

My flag will be Domo. Lawl.


----------



## Cloudbomb (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm naming my town Starfall, and I think I am going to go with something like this:


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm going to try and recreate the sprite in my signature. Should be a challenge.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Jun 4, 2013)

I am going to do the logo for the Gamecube for my flag. I am naming my town Isabella, which is the very very first town I ever made, and it was on the gamecube version  I made a gamecube logo on the gc version a few months back pretty easy, so I am going to do it again. Hopefully it turns out okay, it can be irritating if you are off by a tiny bit in a pattern and don't know where. :/


----------



## Curiousiko (Jun 4, 2013)

This will be the first time I can design a flag so I'm not quite sure yet. I have a few ideas but I'm not solid on them yet.


----------



## Rune (Jun 4, 2013)

Mine will just be a bunch of lilies, I also plan to only have lilies in my town.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 4, 2013)

Probably something like this until I think of another design that's better


----------

